

Latin American Startups - HerberthAmaral
http://thenextweb.com/la/2011/05/16/10-latin-american-startups-you-should-watch-out-for/ 

======
postit
Buscapé is far away from being a startup these days. The founder sold the
company a few years ago to Naspers a south african media company.

EDIT: not a few months, a few years.

~~~
lumisura
Yup, I was very surprised they are on this list. Hot startup missing: Peixe
Urbano. [http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/06/brazils-peixe-urbano-
takes-...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/06/brazils-peixe-urbano-takes-
significant-growth-round-from-general-atlantic-and-tiger-global/)

~~~
lzm
> Another interesting factoid about Peixe Urbano: They’ve imported a dozen
> American engineers, product managers and designers.

Oh, wow. Are we (Brazilian engineers) that inferior to the American ones?

Peixe Urbano is one of the few well-designed websites in Brazil, I'm sad that
it wasn't made by us.

------
tropin
I only knew Smowtion because I use them in a couple of blogs. It's an ad
network about one or two orders of magnitude worse in earnings than Adsense,
as usual.

EDIT: Not their fault, of course. It's as good as it gets, talking about ad
networks besides Adsense.

------
armandososa
Why edit the title? Now seems like these are the only Latina American Startups

